# Another skinny puppy type Q



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Dillon "how much does yr puppy weigh" thread. My issue is that, I feel he is a little tooo lean as you can see every rib, his hip bones and feel most of his spine. If it wasn't for his energy levels, the fact I have wormed/deflead him, he does have bright eyes and a glossy coat, he would come under emaciated I'm sure. Or am I being a worrywart?
He is fed autarky puppy/junior food which agrees with him as nice normal poos(apart from when he has eaten crud that upsets him a little every now and again). I know gsd pups should be on the leaner side but..........Well here's some pictures. Would it be worth upping him to 4 meals a day till he has a bit of covering on his spine at least?
















Or is he just a skinny fella who'll grow into himself?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Upping the number of feedings per day will not change anything. Just increase the amount you're feeding per meal.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

How old is he? He reminds me of Chance when he was a puppy before his ribs sprung and he was physically able to carry more weight and muscle. he does look a LITTLE skinny but not horrible, I'd up his food by 1/4th cup twice a day (so an extra 1/2 cup a day) for now and see how he does. If he's under 2 years old, he probably is going to look scrawny for a while anyways. Most large breeds fill out similar to a GSD, they go through awkward skinny stages and then fill out and mature around 2-3.

And out of curiosity, what brand of food are you currently feeding?

This was my scrawny boy at about 10 months old I believe?


















Basically skin and bones. 

And here he was once he matured and filled out around 3-3.5 years old!


























Filled out and pure muscle!

Your pup is really cute!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys. I'm probably just being a worrying furbaby mum, but I would like to see a bit more covering on him. 

He is on Autarky puppy/junior. I've tried burns, james wellbeloved and orijen, they all gave him a solid followed by pudding poo. 

I tried upping his feed but then he gets the solid followed by pudding poo again, that's why I wondered if it was worth giving an extra feed in. As it is he is getting the recommended amount + a bit more and has a normal poo on that.

He is an active boy(and growing at a rate of weeds!), and although skinny, he is putting on weight at a good rate I think. For example, at 16 weeks he was 33lb so has put a good 7lb on. Is that enough? And now @ 18 weeks he is 40lb.

Is it just a case of playing catch up as he had quite a worm burden when we got him at 12 weeks @ 20lb and was skinny with a very dull coat then. 

Chance is a handsome boy for sure! He has the look of a playful fella too

I don't understand what you mean by sprung ribs though? Is it similar to how a staffy pup's head splits at a certain age to the mature adult configuration?


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Bee said:


> Dillon "how much does yr puppy weigh" thread. My issue is that, I feel he is a little tooo lean as you can see every rib, his hip bones and feel most of his spine. If it wasn't for his energy levels, the fact I have wormed/deflead him, he does have bright eyes and a glossy coat, he would come under emaciated I'm sure. Or am I being a worrywart?
> He is fed autarky puppy/junior food which agrees with him as nice normal poos(apart from when he has eaten crud that upsets him a little every now and again). I know gsd pups should be on the leaner side but..........Well here's some pictures. Would it be worth upping him to 4 meals a day till he has a bit of covering on his spine at least?
> 
> 
> ...


What breed is your dog? He looks like a hunting breed and some of them stay very lean by nature. He looks healthy and probably could use a couple pounds but don't go by GSD standards for a different breed.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks oldnewbie for replying, he is a gsd x weimaraner


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Bee said:


> Thanks oldnewbie for replying, he is a gsd x weimaraner


He looks like he got mostly weimaraner genes. As a weimaraner he doesn't look too skinny, maybe only slightly. He looks like he will be a big dog. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Paddy, that's good to know I'm just being a worrywart
ps, love the location lol


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

He doesn't look too skinny to me either. 

If he's getting the recommended amount for his age, I think it should be fine. They are growing and it's preferred that they be on the leaner side than the other way around. I've always aimed to be a bit under what was recommended although part of it is made up when she gets kibble as rewards for listening to commands, etc.

Also, your right that too much food at 1 sitting will cause loose stool...I just deduced this as well...so if needed, just give the dog some extra throughout the day.


----------

